# Blackhawk to Bisley



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Frequently asked question concerns converting a Blackhawk to Bisley configuration. First, why?

The Bisley is normally offered only in 7 1/2" barrel, with roll engraved non-fluted cylinder. Wanting any variation of this requires some custom work.

The necessary parts are available from Brownells' and most are a drop-in fit. The grip frame is in the white (on a carbon steel gun) and requires fitting to match the grip frame. This is an easy task, requiring a little careful filing and polishing. Cold blue, done slowly and carefully, will do, but a commercial hot blue is the best. Stock or custom grips finish out the job.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A couple of my .45s, both started out as standard New Model Blackhawks:










These were done by professional gunsmith Bob Mason, case hardened by Doug Turnbull.

Bob Wright


----------



## soldonm&p (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a ruger blackhawk from the 60s I inherited from my father this 357 mag. is the nicest and most accurate.357 I ever saw. It has the lightest trigger pull I have ever seen.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bob those are a couple of beautys you got there. Haven't you got up off your wallet yet and got a computer? Don't see enough of you around here anymore. Have a good day.


----------

